# Geese / $$$$$



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Here's a good one. Scouted many areas the other day to be ready with permission to hunt Canadas next Saturday. We found an area with several hundred geese. Called to get permission to hunt and was told that a guide has the area tied up and is charging approximately $100.00/ day for access. Evidently there is no lack of people that are willing to pay to hunt this area. Oh yah, its within 70 miles of Fargo.

First, does a guy have to have a guiding license to charge access but tells the hunters where to set up?

Second, with all this talk about how bad the geese are for the crops and the game and fish department giving out permits to shoot them in the summer it seems this is somewhat ridiculous.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Sure, Where? I'll do most anything out of spite.
Might as well hunt out of spite too.

I haven't done any scouting yet - I sure hope this isn't what I find
when I'm out and about.

M.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

deleted


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

I'm am tempted to join you on a firing line. How else can someone try to smack down all this "economic development"? Does the WPA have enough water access to put out a boat?

As for scouting, I'll just invest in a couple of those GPS Lojack things. Mount them to the bottom of Hustad's vehicle and then my computer will tell me where to go - lots of stops, small short drives says its a roost or working field. My luck, I'd set up on the wrong side of the road.....

M.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

deleted


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

I thought I had a great idea for scouting: http://www.gps-web.com/ until I saw the $2500 price. I could hunt a $100/day field everyday of the early season for that $$$. I guess Chris doesn't have to worry.

M.


----------



## ND Gander (Jul 9, 2002)

so let me get this straight, If I was out hunting like yourself, and I was able to beat you fair and square to a field, or beat you to a landowner to ask permission you would do every thing in your power to wreck my day of hunting. You would even go as far as taking a duck boat on the main roost, thus moving the birds out of the area. We might not like guides, but to destroy the hunting for the entire area is like cuting off your nose in spite of your face. This type of thing hapens every fall and nothing makes me more mad than a person who goes out of their way to wreck some ones hunt, guide or no guide. My suggestion is to find a new area, or try a new sport. :eyeroll:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I really doubt that Field Hunter or MRN will be doing this. I think that they are both venting on this web page. Besides, I was with Field Hunter when he found the spot. They are heavily using a WPA right next to the field, however it isn't the roost as they are only using it as they are in the field.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Gander, I didn't say I was shooting the roost, I said there is a PLOTS and WPA next to the field where they were feeding that is open to PUBLIC hunting. Second if another group of hunters had beat me to a field "fair and square" not by calling a guide service and paying big dollars to have everything lined up I would never intrude on their hunting and never would this way either.

I guess I was just a little frustrated after spending 2 evenings scouting a large area only to find a guide had all the prime areas posted. Wait until all the good areas are leased to guides and then you may wonder where the "fair and square" hunters have all gone.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Chill out Gander.

ya, I am also very very upset about these folks that hunt the duck roosts.
And just as bad are the guys who hunt ducks and geese in their feeding fields and their loafing ponds. That messes up their safe pattern and sends them packing and nothing makes me more mad than a person who goes out of their way to wreck some ones hunt, guide or no guide.

Makes me mad mad mad.

M.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Hey Fargo has grown. Some of the people moving to Fargo are from rural ND, but there are also a lot of new people relocating to Fargo from all over the US.

These "new" people see an add in the back of newspaper or a posting on a bulletin board at a sporting goods store and see an opportunity.

Plenty of businesss men in Fargo with plenty of extra cash too. Can set up a hunt with a guide to entertain clients.

I would guess more businesses based in Fargo will use guides, lease land, and buy land. Can't beat them - join them.

The other post with "eddie" is just visible because of who this guy is. Sure there must be quite a few more besides him.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

MRN:

I've heard that Goosebuster 3 has been out scouting. I think I can get a GPS taped to his car for about $100.00.

prairie hunter:

Agree with everything you're saying.....but sure don't like the way things are evolving in terms of more and more guides every year.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Does goosebuster3 know what a goose looks like? I am pretty sure Chris does, so that's why I mentioned him as a target. Can you spot me the $2500 for the unit?

M.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I'm not exactly sure if he does know what a goose looks like. Now that you mention it....I think we had to shoot most of his birds for him last year. That could be the problem.
:wink:


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

I happened to run into Chris and GB3 this weekend. It seems after an intense education course the GB3 now knows what a goose looks like.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

GB3,

Thought I'd have a response by now. The old man got you working too hard? Decoyer thought he might let you off of work Sunday to goose hunt.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think GB3 will have a good year. We checked out an area he hunted for ducks last fall and it had around 250 Canadas feeding there, and we already got permission from the landowner (I'll leave that area for him). He's been introduced to some new areas...and he's starting to sound good on the short reed I let him practice on Saturday.

Should I start investing in "anti-GPS" units?  :wink:

I'm heading out tonight to do some more scouting, and get some new back up spots. If you're planning to hunt this weekend, it really helps to have plan b, plan c... if possible. So if someone beats you to your spot, you'll be able to have a field to yourself. Last year I got to our opening spot first(2 a.m.....ya I know, I'm a little hardcore)....but 4 other groups joined us in the field around sunup :roll: But that's the way it goes.

My opening day spot is dead in the middle of 6 square miles that only has one prairie road going in, so I'm hoping I'm the only one that knows about it.....except for GB3. oke:


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

GB3
- I'm sorry dude, I had no idea these guys would start picking on you. I just didn't want FH to shell out $2500 for a GPS unit just so I could follow you to a coot slough. Sounds like you'll have a good season if Chris is taking you out into the boonies (and don't worry about that wire sticking out from under your truck).

M.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

All of this talk of wrecking others hunts, remember the GOLDEN RULE...........................HE WHO HAS THE GOLD RULES.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Hey guys funny,,,,,, Yeah I am the one that always get the ****,Im use to it. I knew that FH would be picking at me when he heard me and Hustad drove 500 miles looking for some honkers. So know it is my turn when the chance arrives. Dont worry Chris my mouth is shut!!! My computer is still down so it will be awhile before I can see what every body else has to say about ripping GB3,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Good hunting to all..By the way I know what a goose looks like, how would i get my screen name. Heres one of my saying " If the birds **** on you s really give them the the old BBB up the butt" trick it works trust me. :wink: Talk to you all later.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

GB3,
Welcome to what every hunter has gone through, initiation, it will happen with every new bunch of guys you meet. Hang tough man we have all been there.


----------

